# Freeing up cloud based storage



## crbuckjr (Jul 3, 2019)

I am on a trip using LR Mobile on my iPad and getting a message that I can’t upload new pics because my 20 GB is full.    I have an album that is synced but don’t need on my iPad, or in the cloud—-it is on my desktop back home.

can I delete these photos from the cloud storage to free up some space?      .....and be sure to leave them on desktop

I have looked at the options for the album and don’t see that this can be done.  I see an option that looks like it would free up iPad storage but wouldn’t free up cloud space.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi crbuckjr, how were those photos uploaded? From the mobile app or from Lightroom Classic? I'm wondering if they're actually taking up cloud space.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 8, 2019)

Mobile app .  Uploaded from my camera  to iPad .     I am doing a lot of editing before I get home and want to make sure the edited versions will sync to Classic on desktop when I get home

I do have a synced album that I don’t need and could delete from the cloud to free up space.  But I don’t see how to do that.

Thanks much


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2019)

As long as you're absolutely certain that these are safely synced to the desktop already...

Open the album's Grid view and tap the ... button. Tap Select, then tap the checkmark at the top next to the album name, in order to quickly select all. Then at the bottom, tap Remove, then Delete. That'll delete the photos from the cloud, so I repeat, only do it if you're sure that the photos are safely downloaded to LR Classic.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 8, 2019)

I went through the steps but chickened out.  It says the photos will be deleted from “all LR photos “ and “all synced devices”.  That sure sounds like it includes Classic on my desktop.

I went back and read the warning  message on the cloud symbol.  It says my. Storage is full and new photos will not be uploaded.  It also says that edits to existing photos will continue to sync.    So, I think I have enough downloaded photos to keep me busy on return flight.  Then I can stop syncing the less important album from Classic when I get home to free up cloud storage.

Thanks very much for your help.  I have learned a lesson about managing cloud storage....and using LR Mobile on a trip is great.

Thanks again

Chuck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah, it's a scary message. Lightroom Classic isn't technically part of the Lightroom cloud ecosystem, so in Classic, they just get marked as "not synced" as long as they're safely downloaded.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 12, 2019)

Victoria

I am back home...here's the status.

Some, but not all of the pics I edited on the plane are synced to the desktop.

Desktop Classic says I am using 21 GB of my 20GB plan.

I am thinking I need to delete some photos on the cloud.  I really only use it to store photos I want to edit using my ipad...say on a long flight.  I am not counting on it for a backup.

I stopped the syncing of an unnecessary collection by stopping it on the desktop.  But, that doesn't seem to be freeing up the cloud.

How can I delete photos on the cloud that I don't need there?

thanks

Chuck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2019)

In Classic, select the photos in the unnecessary collection then select the All Synced Photos collection in the Catalog panel. Right-click on one of the photos and choose Remove from All Synced Photos. That'll remove them from the cloud.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 12, 2019)

When I do the first step....and then the second....only the one selected in the second step is deleted.  What am I doing wrong?

One important thing you have taught me....is that all the photos on the cloud are shown in All Synced Photos.....correct?

Very helpful


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 12, 2019)

Sorry....tried a couple more times.....it works.....thanks much.....very helpful.......


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 17, 2019)

OK   I have cleared my synced photos so that I now only have 2679 photos on the cloud....as shown by All Synced Photos..........  but the cloud symbol on my ipad still shows that storage is full and 466 photos are pending upload.

It has been more than a day.....I thought it might take a while to get the status updated.

....any next thoughts would be much appreciated.....you have been great in helping me through this


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 17, 2019)

OK..very helpful

I have deleted many photos from the cloud.  Now only have 2237 as shown by All synced Photos.....Ipad shows All Photos as 2681.

But Ipad cloud symbol still shows that I have outused my 20 GB.....and it has been several days....thought it might take a few days to catch up.

Still have trip photos on iPad that haven't made it to the desktop.

Ipad shows 384 Upload Pending.....

Desktop shows   
    49 syncing

   in Preferences
          Sync Activity
              38 Uploading
             43 downloading
                85 pending

Still not finishing the syncing after getting usder the 20GB limit.     Appreciate any help.

Thanks much

Chuck Buck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2019)

I'd take a look at the web interface to get a definitive answer on what's really in the cloud. You can log in at Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and check both the number of photos synced and click on the cloud icon to see how much space is available.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 18, 2019)

I have 2292 pics on the cloud.....and 18000 deleted.  Many of the deleted haven't been deleted for 60 days.....do they still count?

Cloud symbol still says I am out of space

thanks much

chuck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 19, 2019)

The ones that show in the Deleted section in the cloud don't count towards your storage, no. I think we might need some screenshots, particularly of the web interface space.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 19, 2019)

is this what you need?  many thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 20, 2019)

21GB does sound high for 2292 photos.

Have you checked your Creative Cloud files aren't taking up a bunch of that space? Adobe Creative Cloud


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks.  I checked....no files, no Libraries, no Publications, no Shared..., no deleted


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 21, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> 21GB does sound high for 2292 photos.
> 
> Have you checked your Creative Cloud files aren't taking up a bunch of that space? Adobe Creative Cloud



Surely that depends on the camera and file type? Unless my maths skills have gone seriously downhill, I could fill the 20GB allowance with about 1600 DNG images shot with the LR app on my iPhone8+....even less with Raw files from any of my dedicated cameras.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 24, 2019)

I hate to admit this, but I have concluded that iwth my new Z7 and their large size I probably did bust through their limit.........so I upgraded storage plan....

thanks for all your help...you have been great.....Chuck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> I could fill the 20GB allowance with about 1600 DNG images shot with the LR app on my iPhone8+


Oh well spotted. Yes, you're absolutely right as usual.


----------

